# Last of the Hi-Matics



## smithdan (Dec 24, 2014)

Sorta well made compact 35 viewfinder with a cds cell meter controlling shutter speed and aperture together.  Followed me home last spring and finally took it downtown last week.  Friendly little shooter, zone focus to remember but that's it.

used a part roll of outdated Tmx 100 salvaged from inside another find.  Bit of light getting by the seals on some frames.  This one gets a light seal fix and some fresh film next outing.





House Hunters



Doorway


----------

